# Prairie Creek & Rogers, AR



## Phelan (Jun 2, 2009)

#1 On the way to Prairie Creek Saturday evening




#2 Prairie Creek @ sunset




#3 Prairie Creek @ sunset




#4 Railroad crossing @ downtown Rogers, wanted an old/abused feel to it


----------



## pilotgirl2007 (Jun 2, 2009)

These are great! number 3 is my favorite : )


----------

